# Exercise and hypo's



## Heike (Apr 14, 2009)

Having at long last decided to restart my exercise programme I walked straight into a problem.  No matter what I do I always go hypo either during or shortly after exercise.  This is totally new to me and I find it very confusing. 

I was now wondering how you manage to keep your bg's up and prevent going hypo.  There must a secret I haven't discovered yet.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 14, 2009)

there are various methods that people use. If it's a planned exercise then insulin reduction can be used. if it's unplanned then extra carbs before and during will be needed.

Are you taking any extra carbs before,during or after exercise? 

When I was playing badminton, i would have so many hypos that I had to reduce my previous meal insulin by 50% and then drink lots of lucozade. (football is another story, i inject insulin to stop me going very high). I always have some lucozade with/near me incase I go hypo. 

don't let it get you down, I'm sure with a bit of help you will be able to exercise without these hypo's


----------



## Copepod (Apr 14, 2009)

*websites*

There are a couple of good websites regarding exercise / sport with diabetes: www.runsweet.com (not just running, but most competitive sports tab Diabetes and Sport leads to choice of sports case studies from Archery to Water Polo)
www.diabetic.friendsinhighplaces.org MAD Mountains for Active Diabetics (mainly mountain activities - trekking, rock climbing, skiing etc, also all types of cycling, canoeing, kayaking, adventure racing etc.

As Sofaraway says, there are different strategies depending on the type, length, intensity etc of sport / activity. With a bit more information, there will probably be someone who does your activity who can contribute. 

I am moving this thread to Exercise / Sport.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2009)

Heike said:


> Having at long last decided to restart my exercise programme I walked straight into a problem.  No matter what I do I always go hypo either during or shortly after exercise.  This is totally new to me and I find it very confusing.
> 
> I was now wondering how you manage to keep your bg's up and prevent going hypo.  There must a secret I haven't discovered yet.



Firstly, well done on starting up the exercise! Are you taking readings for these hypos, or just feeling hypo? I ask this because I was very concerned about hypos when I started exercising and felt like I was having them when I wasn't - the exertion of exercise can produce similar symptoms because some of the same things come into play - things like adrenalin and cortisol and sweating!

Exercise makes you more sensitive to insulin so you'll probably need to reduce the amount you inject. This can be either before or after the exercise, depending on how your own particular body reacts - frustratingly, there are no hard and fast rules! I've found that I can take my normal insulin before exercising, but then have to reduce it for up to 36 hours to prevent hypos. I also reduce my long-acting insulin as well as the stuff I have with my meals.

You should check your levels before exercising, and after too so you can build up a picture of how it is affecting you. This is a pain to start with, but once you've got things worked out things will become easier. You should make sure you have diabetic ID with you, and also some thing to treat potential hypos - glucose tablets, jelly babies, lucazade etc. When I started running again after diagnosis I read that you should check your levels every 30 minutes to make sure you weren't dropping too low, but I've discovered that, if I start at around 7 mmol/l then I'm OK for an hour's run without any 'top up'. Some people find their levels rise with exercise, and if you're particularly unlucky, some activities might make your levels rise and others make them fall - so it really is trial and error! 

Good luck Heike, and do let us know how you get on - it's helpful to many others. Plus, I'm very jealous that you have the lovely countryside surrounding Sheffield (and the lovely parks!) to exercise in!


----------



## Heike (Apr 15, 2009)

I do enjoy my walks in the countryside but using a treadmill in the moment (not so many hills).  I only feel a hypo when I am below 2.5, so I rely on readings.  Yesterday I started off with a bg of 9.5 and after my hour walk it was down to 3.2.  I have reduced my insulin, both the insulatard and humalog, as I seem to be more sensitive to it.  

The funny thing is that I really enjoy the exercise.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 15, 2009)

i would look at asking the dsn to change you from insulatard to lantus first off as insulatard tends to have a very nasty spike in its profile while lantus is a lot move of a smoother profile. in relation to the exercise there are two ways to go about it really, you can reduce the insulin or you can load up on carbs. i tend to use the later as i do a lot of very heavy exercise as i am training for a triathlon. i also do marathons and i am looking to do an ironman event later on in the year. how long do you normally walk for and what sort of terrain do you walk over??? this can also contribute to the degree of exertion and would affect readings.

hope this helps some

mike


----------



## Heike (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your good advise.  I have to loose wait, so loading with carbs is out, so I will continue reducing  the insulin.  I have also made an appointment to see the dsn.  This is all going a bit to fast and I am worried that I am doing the wrong thing.

As I am fairly unused to exercise, I use the treadmill, nice and flat and no incline in the moment.  I walk 1 hour a day at 5km/h for 6 days and rest the 7th.  That is working out fine as I started to loose some weight already.  New wardrobe here I come


----------



## Deano (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi how are things going, I agree with mike ask your DN about the possibility of going on to lantus its alot better suited to people who exercise reguarly. I am on it myself and run most days with no problem at all I tend to eat a few more carbs before as well as reducing my insulin for the meal before slightly and make sure i eat a high carb snack when i come back from my run. Take a look at this site  http://www.alwaysdali.co.uk/ its about a guy who takes part in triathlons but he was having similar problems to you especially at night untill he switched to lantus.

Good luck

Dean


----------



## ceara (Apr 26, 2009)

Is there a specific length of time after eating that you should wait in order to maximise the reduction in BS?

Ceara

I have often wondered - I used to walk for 30 mins before breakfast now I fill that I might be better waiting until after I have eaten.


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2009)

I.m going to do my exercise dvd in 10 minutes lol coleen nolans disco burn i shall not hold on completing it


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2009)

well that certainly woke me up gawd what a sight when i was finished lol glad i had house to myself hahah


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 26, 2009)

lol were you all sweaty?? i tried one of them exercise dvd's a few weeks ago and it was brill!!!! did the ministry of sound one lol


----------



## Steff (Apr 26, 2009)

yesssssss was very undisirable hehe 
it was good i rented it shall go looking for another very soon (she says) x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ha we've got the Ministry of sound Aero Burn dvd.. it's good but it's a killer if you havent exercised for abit.. ummmm


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol i know when i did the ministry of sound one (its the one with the eric prydz guys in it) i was a sweaty pig and totally out of breath at the end of it lol. i hadnt done any exercise for about 3 months at that point as i had been injured.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2009)

ceara said:


> Is there a specific length of time after eating that you should wait in order to maximise the reduction in BS?
> 
> Ceara
> 
> I have often wondered - I used to walk for 30 mins before breakfast now I fill that I might be better waiting until after I have eaten.



I think things are very different if you're not on insulin. As I am on insulin I have to have my food (breakfast, usually) and my insulin then wait for around 1-2 hours before exercising. Mostly it's around 2 hours, as I go running and the problem is that having food in my stomach makes me feel queasy on the run, so I have to let it digest mostly before heading out.

I think it is probably best to go for your walk after you have eaten, as the exercise will enhance the efficiency of the insulin your body is producing - maybe about 30 mins after breakfast.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I think it is probably best to go for your walk after you have eaten, as the exercise will enhance the efficiency of the insulin your body is producing - maybe about 30 mins after breakfast.



If you exercise after eating you will slow the digestion of the food and therefore reduce the blood sugar spike. 

I have been for a run int he morning over the weekend, on an empty stomach and experienced no ill effects.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

i always eat before i run or exercise and i have never suffered any bad effects from it. usually wait about 1 hour after eating to start my warm up.


----------

